# Tripe and Liver patties



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

As I have said before, Sheba doesn't eat raw liver and never had tripe, so I am wondering what you all think of this product. And how much should I give her? I just purchased 2 packages (5 patties each) and Sheba was trying to get to them before I could open them. I gave her 1/2 patty and she gobbled it all up.

Merrick Pet Foods - Dog Treats


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Those tripe pattie things are what I give Mollie as special smelly treats, they are made in the USA, don't contain many ingredients at all and you can break them into tiny pieces. I hide them all around the house, and because they are nice and smelly, she has to sniff them out. All the dogs that hang round down here really love them.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

What I was wondering is do they get the needed internal organs from these?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oops, sorry bout that. I doubt there's enough liver in those patties to satisfy their nutritional needs. Plus it's cooked which takes away some of the nutrients as well. If your pup is serious about not wanting liver in any shape or form, you might have to resort to what I have to do every single night - stuff a bit down her throat. I'm hoping one day she might eat some willingly, but it's been about 2 years now so I'm not holding out much hope any longer!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you tried cutting the liver up into tiny pieces and mixing it with something else that's really stinky?

Lucky won't eat raw organs of any sort as is. What I do is once a week she gets a canned fish meal. Usually sardines. I cut the liver up into small pieces and then mix it in with her fish meal. I have also cut up the liver and mixed it with stinky tripe. She'll eat it that way too.


----------

